# user name



## elapid66 (Jan 13, 2009)

im thinkin this has been posted before but who cares how did you come up with your user name mine is because i love elapids and i was born in 66 what about you cheers paul


----------



## abbott75 (Jan 13, 2009)

abbott75 is my online "identity"... I've used it since I was 11 or 12. All these years later it still serves me well 

"abbott" is a name I was given by an old friend of mine, but it never really caught on and the 75 has no significance.


----------



## wiz-fiz (Jan 13, 2009)

this is my runscape user name and I use it for anything unless my bro tells me not too, lol!


Will


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 13, 2009)

**Not sure wot my name means but its hard to say :lol::lol::lol:






















**may not be true.


----------



## Sturdy (Jan 13, 2009)

mines my nick name


----------



## Rocket (Jan 13, 2009)

A documentary on space exploration was on TV when I was registering.


----------



## craig.a.c (Jan 13, 2009)

I think, don't quote me on this I may be wrong, it was because my name is Craig and I think my middle name starts with an A and my last name starts with an C.


----------



## miley_take (Jan 13, 2009)

My first name mixed up - miley_take = emily-kate


----------



## Trouble (Jan 13, 2009)

I got mine as people always use to (and still do) call me Trouble  lol


----------



## Fran (Jan 13, 2009)

All the reptile related names I liked were already in use so I chose my favourite spider type.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jan 13, 2009)

I love lizards and I am musical!


= LullabyLizard


----------



## elapid66 (Jan 13, 2009)

miley_take said:


> My first name mixed up - miley_take = emily-kate


thats cool


----------



## kakariki (Jan 13, 2009)

A Kakariki is a cheeky, friendly bird, just like me! It is also mainly green. (& I try to be enviro green where poss.) Kakariki's are also one of my fav birds.


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 13, 2009)

Dunno how I got mine....
:|


----------



## Wild_Storm (Jan 13, 2009)

Mine is came about post Cyclone Larry... It was a pretty wild storm (I didn't find it as scary as some people said it was & I was in the middle of it). Anyway, I needed a handle for MSN, so I thought Wild Storm would be a lot nicer than what I used to have up (THE Original Ice Princess, or THE B!^c#)... Since then Storm has become a Nickname (sort of suits me too!!), and my Stubby Cooler at the Social Club has Wild Storm written on it.... Am now guarenteed NOT to loose it or have it stolen!!


----------



## Lukey47 (Jan 13, 2009)

luke is my last name, 47 just cool number


----------



## elapid66 (Jan 13, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> Dunno how I got mine....
> :|


im thinkin your names danny


----------



## megrim (Jan 13, 2009)

1. Megrim - An impulsive, often illogical turn of mind. A caprice or fancy. Depression or unhappiness. Vertigo, whim, low spirits.
2. Megrim - British smooth sole or scaldfish, _Psetta arnoglossa_.
3. Megrim - A type of headache marked by severe head pain lasting several hours or more.

all three definitions describe me fairly aptly.


----------



## Wild_Storm (Jan 13, 2009)

megrim said:


> 1. Megrim - An impulsive, often illogical turn of mind. A caprice or fancy. Depression or unhappiness. Vertigo, whim, low spirits.
> 2. Megrim - British smooth sole or scaldfish, _Psetta arnoglossa_.
> 3. Megrim - A type of headache marked by severe head pain lasting several hours or more.
> 
> all three definitions describe me fairly aptly.


 
Lol. And can I take this chance to say I think your signature is VERY funny!! :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 13, 2009)

elapid66 said:


> im thinkin your names danny



NO!!! I am Danny no more!
I adopted Dan when I was about 7 because I didnt like Danny any more. Plus I was absolutley sick to death of getting called Danny ****y, Dan only rhymes with a select few words, and The Man is much preferred!
It didnt offend me though, but I had herd it enough times.

Hope you all enjoyed the story of my name change


----------



## waikare (Jan 13, 2009)

i got mine from the place i grew up in new zealand and the only thing i ever saw tht looked like a snake when i was a kid was a lake eel


----------



## Vixen (Jan 13, 2009)

Just the name I use for online gaming, so guys can go have a whinge when they figure out a chick is kicking their butts. :lol:


----------



## ogg666 (Jan 13, 2009)

mine was my old online gaming name...but ogg is my nick name(for the last 32 years)


----------



## BlindSnake (Jan 13, 2009)

Self explanitory really, Im blind and I like snakes.


----------



## elapid66 (Jan 13, 2009)

DanTheMan said:


> NO!!! I am Danny no more!
> I adopted Dan when I was about 7 because I didnt like Danny any more. Plus I was absolutley sick to death of getting called Danny ****y, Dan only rhymes with a select few words, and The Man is much preferred!
> It didnt offend me though, but I had herd it enough times.
> 
> Hope you all enjoyed the story of my name change


my brothers name is danny and he hates it he get s called dan by his mates


----------



## hodges (Jan 13, 2009)

My last name is hodges, most of who know me call me hodges .


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 13, 2009)

My surname is Mudiman and there are two of us using this account, so Mudimans


----------



## Australis (Jan 13, 2009)

Weegie board told me.


----------



## chloethepython (Jan 13, 2009)

chloe is the name of my stimmie


----------



## Khagan (Jan 13, 2009)

Khagan is an online name i've used for awhile i guess, was bored and found it reading about Genghis Khan. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Khagan


----------



## AnthonyJ (Jan 13, 2009)

the hair on me head


----------



## elapid66 (Jan 13, 2009)

Dreaddie said:


> the hair on me head


after seeing your profile that a easy one to work out


----------



## Lewy (Jan 13, 2009)

My last name is Lewis and all my mates call me Lewy

Cheers Lewy


----------



## notechistiger (Jan 13, 2009)

I like tiger snakes.


----------



## AUSGECKO (Jan 13, 2009)

I like Gecko`s and im 82 years old :lol:


----------



## misssullivan (Jan 13, 2009)

My bestie and i both love smallville so when we r by ourselves we 'adopt' the names of our fave female on the show, i chose Chloe Sullivan (constantly called Miss Sullivan by the evil Luthor's ) so now thats what i use for all my online stuff.

: )


----------



## Danni (Jan 13, 2009)

your never gonna believe how i got my user name... but here goes, my real name is Danielle and i like to be called Danni, and Danni is short for Danielle, so there ya go, perfect!! lol


----------



## elapid66 (Jan 13, 2009)

Danni said:


> your never gonna believe how i got my user name... but here goes, my real name is Danielle and i like to be called Danni, and Danni is short for Danielle, so there ya go, perfect!! lol


:lol:


----------



## Jewly (Jan 13, 2009)

Jewly is just a funny way of spelling Julie


----------



## LauraM (Jan 13, 2009)

Every name i tried was taken >< 
So i took out the old boring stick my firstt name and initial of my last name


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jan 13, 2009)

mine is named after the old Aboriginal Dreamtime Legend, a couple of months after I joined, I found out it also means Water Python


----------



## MrKite (Jan 13, 2009)

Mine is from the Beatles song, "Being for the benefit of Mr Kite"

I have loved the name ever since.


----------



## salebrosus (Jan 13, 2009)

My old username was of my fave race car driver plus my nickname but decided i needed a change. So i my username is salebrosus after i fell in love with the pair of salebrosus i bought off geckodan.


----------



## itbites (Jan 13, 2009)

itbites.....'cos sometimes it does!


----------



## elapid66 (Jan 13, 2009)

itbites said:


> itbites.....'cos sometimes it does!


what bites


----------



## elapid66 (Jan 13, 2009)

Jewly said:


> Jewly is just a funny way of spelling Julie


g'day julie long time no chat to


----------



## itbites (Jan 13, 2009)

lol never you mind elapid  :twisted:


----------



## Tojo (Jan 13, 2009)

Tojo was my pet pitbull years ago!


----------



## shane14 (Jan 13, 2009)

Well mine is Shane and 13 is my lucky number so they just went


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jan 13, 2009)

I'll give someone 10 points if they guess my real name 

And i obviously like reptiles so it stuck.


----------



## elapid66 (Jan 13, 2009)

Chrisreptile said:


> I'll give someone 10 points if they guess my real name
> 
> And i obviously like reptiles so it stuck.


im thinkin chris


----------



## Khagan (Jan 13, 2009)

elapid66 said:


> im thinkin chris



Damn! I wanted those 10 points too..


----------



## Danni (Jan 13, 2009)

elapid66 said:


> what bites


 
yeah what bites?? i wanna know so i dont go touching one, what ever one is


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Jan 13, 2009)

elapid66 said:


> im thinkin chris



Clearly it's Fred.... Gosh... 


Disasterpiece is a slipknot song, I like the song and the title. 

Masterpiece - disasterpiece.... get it?


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jan 13, 2009)

elapid66 said:


> im thinkin chris


Congratulations, there in the mail as we speak 



Khagan said:


> Damn! I wanted those 10 points too..


Sorry Khagan


----------



## elapid66 (Jan 13, 2009)

Chrisreptile said:


> Congratulations, there in the mail as we speak
> 
> 
> Sorry Khagan


woo hoo 10 points yeah baby yeah woo


----------



## itbites (Jan 13, 2009)

Most things do occasionally... 
there's nothing wrong with a little bite every now & then Danni 



Danni said:


> yeah what bites?? i wanna know so i dont go touching one, what ever one is


----------



## Danni (Jan 13, 2009)

itbites said:


> Most things do occasionally...
> there's nothing wrong with a little bite every now & then Danni


 
hehehe true!!


----------



## Bearded_Lady (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm a lady and I have a beard


----------



## pinkmus (Jan 13, 2009)

Pinkmus = Pink mouse :? dont really know why.... (I dont really like pink)


----------



## Adictv (Jan 13, 2009)

its because im quite ADICTV


----------



## HoffOff (Jan 13, 2009)

Because i like snakes and I AM THE MAN, also 112 has no meaning


----------



## Sel (Jan 13, 2009)

Sel is short for Selina

Sometimes i just use sel..sometimes i put Mz in front to be fancy..lol
But its the name i use for everything online


----------



## Dipcdame (Jan 14, 2009)

umm.... name speaks for itself!!!!!! heh heh


----------



## fatfrog (Jan 14, 2009)

fatfrog just sounds funny its not cos im fat:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## dunmovin (Jan 14, 2009)

well at the time I thought I was done moving - hence the nic name dunmovin BUT I think I wanna move lol


----------



## Ristof (Jan 14, 2009)

At the moment overmovin - next month will be dunmovin

Name my mum called me when I was younger that kinda stuck and she still calls me it - unless I am in trouble then the whole nae comes out, which since leaving home haven't heard much. Now moving towns will here even less

If you don't like that meaning I will try and think of another - a have a couple


----------



## emerald_taipan (Jan 14, 2009)

It wasn't my first choice. I tried neon adder first but I think that was taken. I do like the thought of a green taipan though, kinda like a green mamba. The papuan taipan is dark colored, but its not green.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 14, 2009)

Local newspaper gave me this name 20 years ago and it has stuck.


----------



## aoife (Jan 14, 2009)

mine is my name


----------



## Renagade (Jan 14, 2009)

Well my name in Renae, most peoople call me ren and my gaming name in Renagade. also cos renegade is always taken.


----------



## English (Jan 14, 2009)

my nickname in life..


----------



## Slytherin (Jan 14, 2009)

I was going to use "Snakey", the name that I was going to give my new python when I got him, but that was taken :? (kinda figured that would happen ...LOL :lol

So I had to think of something else that linked me back to loving snakes  and a bit unusual. I'm a Harry Potter fan (amongst other things), and the character "Slytherin" could talk to snakes so I chose that. It was also the name of one of the four school 'houses', its students typically being cunning, sly and ambitious and a bit of an enigma .


----------



## FAY (Jan 14, 2009)

My real name is 'Sue' and my partners name is 'John' ....easy....


----------



## Wild_Storm (Jan 14, 2009)

GARTHNFAY said:


> My real name is 'Sue' and my partners name is 'John' ....easy....


 
Lol... It must have been a long rough night for me, because you nearly got me there 'Sue'. :lol::lol: I need SLEEP... Can anyone give me some??


----------



## Earthling (Jan 14, 2009)

Cause I am one...


----------



## Slytherin (Jan 14, 2009)

Earthling said:


> Cause I am one...


 
LOL

Maybe I could have also called myself ..."Alien", "Time Lord", "The Doctor", or "From the TARDIS" as I'm also a big fan of the modern Doctor Who!!


----------



## TroopyF (Jan 14, 2009)

Mine is form driving a troopcarrier and F is initial.
Cheers
Fab


----------



## coz666 (Jan 14, 2009)

cozzie is what most people call me jason is my name but it really grates my bones.
666, well, if your 999 i'm 666 its been that way for ver 20 years and i couldnt remember a new one
lol


----------



## redbellybite (Jan 14, 2009)

Because as the name says, nearly was .....


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Jan 14, 2009)

disasterpiece7.0 said:


> Clearly it's Fred.... Gosh...


 
I know, I mean, how can these people not see that!?


----------



## -Matt- (Jan 14, 2009)

Coz my names Matt and snake was the first thing that came to mind when registering on a reptile forum


----------



## arbok (Jan 14, 2009)

pokemon!!!!


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Jan 14, 2009)

MASSIVE MASSIVE MASSIVE Ford fan travell Australia to watch the supercars and Craig Lowndes is my fav driver and 888 is his number. I also have this thing about things being symetrical so the 888 had to go on both sides to make it symetrical!


----------



## snocodile (Jan 14, 2009)

i once did a speach on a made up creature called the snocodile which is a crocodile cross snake. the speach got me to zone level so i decided that i would use this for my username:lol:


----------



## Lesa (Jan 14, 2009)

Bet you'll never guess what my name is......

Wish I'd come up with something a tad more interesting though.


----------



## benmcalpine (Jan 14, 2009)

Because I have no imaginationn!!!


----------



## xScarlettex (Jan 14, 2009)

Mine is the name of my first reptile, my lil stimmi python =) i love her guts!


----------



## butters (Jan 14, 2009)

Surname is Butterworth...been called Butters since school. Way before Southpark stole the name.

Cheers Andrew


----------



## Kurto (Jan 14, 2009)

Not sure,

Cheers,
Kurt.


----------



## RedBellied (Jan 14, 2009)

Mine is obviously my fave Elapid!!!!


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jan 14, 2009)

not going there again sorry paul


----------



## ilovejordan (Jan 14, 2009)

Mined ilovejordan,obviously cos i love jordan haha


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jan 14, 2009)

Back when i was in yr 6 and 7 all i did was read reptile books,then when i spoke it was about reptiles...so i got the name reptilegirl
=)


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jan 14, 2009)

I got my name because my first frogs were red eyes and i'm a girl!
============RED EYE GIRL!


----------



## dougie210 (Jan 17, 2009)

Well mine is dougie210, because i actually use dougie210 as my username for practically everything!


----------



## Sarah24 (Jan 17, 2009)

uh...well my name is Sarah and im born on the 24/9...so yea..not that hard really


----------



## shane14 (Jan 17, 2009)

Sarah24 said:


> uh...well my name is Sarah and im born on the 24/9...so yea..not that hard really



Dah lol jokes yer alot of peoples are like that


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2009)

elapid66 said:


> im thinkin this has been posted before but who cares how did you come up with your user name mine is because i love elapids and i was born in 66 what about you cheers paul


 yeah i like elapids and i used [email protected] as the @ looks like( a e )in one
elapidae , i know it pretty wierdo but it works.

cheer steve


----------



## bredli_lover (Jan 18, 2009)

bredli_lover
My faveourite snakes, are bredli.
easy


----------



## shlanger (Jan 18, 2009)

Shlanger = German for snake! No I'm not German, not even a little bit! Ancestors were poms!


----------



## W.T.BUY (Jan 18, 2009)

I thought i was filling out a wanted ad.....


----------



## EnzyOne (Jan 18, 2009)

My nickname's Enzy. =)


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Jan 18, 2009)

Reptile cause i have loved reptiles my whole life and boy because i was only a 10 year old when i first made it


----------

